#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-13
<Appi> hi anyone help me in installing django
<Appi> hi anyone help ubuntu terminal
#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-16
<albuntu> hello to all
<albuntu> can anyone tell me how to add a localized ubuntu channel to the list here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and to make it show in the list here in freenode
<aim1159> albuntu: Just edit that page by yourself
<aim1159> albuntu: and before make sure you channel is registered, moderated and all ops understands the content of the CoC
<albuntu> aim1159: thanks. i did that
<albuntu> :)
<Pici> logs
<purity^> logs?
<LjL> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Pici> Oh, no wonder it wasn't replying. I thought this was my ubottu window.
<Pici> I thought I lagged out
 * LjL rolls eyes
<nalioth> looks like ubottu sure has eaten a lot of us  :P
<Randal1> hello?
<Randal1> anyone there?
<PriceChild> Randal1: hey
<Randal1> I was wondering if i could get some help
<LjL> what about
<Randal1> well my restricted drivers menu thing seems to be broken
<Randal1> when i click it. it tells me i need to install a certain package to make it run. It doesn't show up in synaptic either
<Randal1> any ideas?
<LjL> Randal1, wrong channel
<LjL> #ubuntu is the technical support channel
<Randal1> oh ok thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-17
<lfaraone> Hey, I'm newly an Ubuntu member. Is it possible for me to combine my ubuntu cloak with my existing wikipedia one?
<Rafik> jussi01, ping
<Rafik> jussi01, ubottu is announcing the Tunisian LoCo meeting in #ubuntu-meeting's topic. however the meeting will be held in #ubuntu-tn. I think ubottu should use "if location== #ubuntu-meeting" when reading the fridge's database
<jussi01> Rafik: ok. need to talk to stdin abou that when he comes online - Im not very familiar with that plugin.
<lfaraone> Anybody home?
<lfaraone> Hey, I'd like to get an Ubuntu cloak. http://launchpad.net/~lfaraone
<pleia2> lfaraone: I can't help out, but the first thing they'll want you to confirm is that you've followed all these nick setup instructions: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<pleia2> (set email, have alt nick, etc)
<lfaraone> pleia2: I have. (I already have a wikimedia cloak, I'm combining them)
<nalioth> lfaraone: you are?
<nalioth> you should pick one, lfaraone
<nand> hello there!
<nand> I have some questions about the IRC policy on #ubuntu-*, more specifically concerning #ubuntu-brainstorm
<nand> I understand the current policy on #ubuntu-* is : nobody is OPed, unless when an admin action is necessary
<nand> and I can understand the reasoning behind
<nand> now, #ubuntu-brainstorm will be a channel that will be a point of contact between the user of this websites, and its moderators
<pleia2> it's more freenode policy than Ubuntu TBH, but it's not required
<nand> for better visibility, it was quite useful to me to make moderators voiced and ops (as we got two levels of moderators)
<nand> So that a newcomer to this channel know who is who, and from who he can trust an answer
<nand> Is that ok for the IRC team here?
<nalioth> nand: have you seen #freenode or #ubuntu-ops ?
<nand> nalioth: is #ubuntu-irc not the right channel to ask?
 * nand was not aware of a #ubuntu-ops
<nalioth> nand: no, i was just pointing out the use of the +v in both those channels
<nalioth> to distinguish folks
<nand> nalioth: ah ok, indeed
<nand> I was asking here since one user raised the point
<lfaraone> nalioth: why exactly? #freenode says you can use both.
<nalioth> freenode does not manage the Ubuntu project
<lfaraone> nalioth: Ok, why would it be a problem if I used both?
<nalioth> because it's not an Ubuntu policy
<LjL> lfaraone: both voice and op?
<LjL> makes no sense to me
<lfaraone> LjL: No, I mean using two cloaks.
<LjL> lfaraone: ah sorry, i checked the logs now, i think i was confusing your issue with nand's
#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-18
<lfaraone> Hey, I'm in the ubuntu IRC cloak'd group, but my cloak doens't seem to be active...
<LjL> lfaraone: let me check
<LjL> lfaraone: we can get you an ubuntu cloak but will have to remove the wikipedia cloak, is that ok?
<nalioth> i was just asking him about that in PM
<lfaraone> LjL: is it possible to do something like wikipedia/ubuntu.member.lfaraone, or vice-versa?
<LjL> that's not possible, sorry
<lfaraone> LjL: ah, well, I'll go with ubuntu then.
 * lfaraone is away.
<nalioth> lfaraone: which nick did you want in your cloak?
<lfaraone> nalioth: lfaraone.
<nalioth> lfaraone: /msg nickserv help set accountname   please
<lfaraone> nalioth: done.
<nalioth> lfaraone: done.
<lfaraone> nalioth: thanks.
<Dkcross> hello
<nalioth> hi
<Dkcross> where is the log  channel #ubuntu-sv?
<Dkcross> where i can see ?
<nalioth> es no logbot en el canal  :(
<Dkcross> logbot
<Dkcross> i can create a logbot?
<LjL> Dkcross, si el team de El Salvador es oficial y los operadores del canal quieren publicar los logs, pueden pedir un locobot
<Dkcross> LjL,  yo soy operador
<Dkcross> pero estamos teniendo problemas,
<Dkcross> pero no se como pedir uno o a donde ponerlo
<Dkcross> me puedes guiar?
<LjL> Dkcross: que tipo de problemas?
<Dkcross> gente que entra para molestar, y no queremos banearla sin tener el respaldo de los log
 * BashItOut wished he paid more attention in Spanish
<Dkcross> LjL, entiendes?
<LjL> si entiendo
<LjL> veo si hay alguien que conozca los administradores de locobot
<Dkcross> y tiene sitio web, o algun lugar donde contactar,?
<LjL> sí, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots#LoCoBot
<Dkcross> LjL,  es necesario entonces ese locobot para que tenga log el canal
<Dkcross> así no mas no se puede tener log del canal?
<LjL> Dkcross, para logs oficiales sí
<LjL> Dkcross, claro que puedes tener tu propios logs o crear vuestro bot personal, pero es normal para los canales locos de haber un locobot
<Dkcross> bueno entonces me pondre un locobot
<Dkcross> que pasos tengo que seguir?
<LjL> Dkcross: el owner del team ubuntu-sv, o el owner del canal (lamont) tienen que mandar una mail a admin at ubuntu dash eu dot org
<Dkcross> ok
<Dkcross> eso hago ahorita  mismo
<LjL> Dkcross, espera un minuto
<Dkcross> LjL,  ok
<BashItOut> (me not knowing spanish that well) Did you sort out Dkcross's problem?
<Dkcross> my question is, what need to have locobot. or logs about #ubuntu-sv
<LjL> BashItOut, well not yet, i'm seeing if i can get a locobot in the channel more expediently than by emailing the admins
<BashItOut> LjL: Ok
<Erosion> Where do the loCobots generally log too?
<LjL> Dkcross, estoy ententando ver si puedo contactar directamente los admins de locobot en irc sin esperar que lean email, pero no se, veamos
<LjL> !locobot
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Rafik> Dkcross, you need to talk to #ubuntu-eu guys : admin at ubuntu-eu org
<nalioth> er, !logs does it, too
<Dkcross> Rafik,  ok
<Erosion> Is Seveas still a ubuntu member?
<LjL>  /whois seveas will tell you
<Rafik> Erosion, yes
<Erosion> Ah -- I seen that. Just he used to be really active in #ubuntu and other channels, is not on so much any more?
<Erosion> And he used to be founder there before things were changed.
<LjL> he's less active, yes.
<Dkcross> LjL,  dime? entonces..
<LjL> Dkcross, haz come decí rafik, email a admin at ubuntu-eu dot org
<LjL> escribe algo como eso
<LjL> Hello, the El Salvador team would like to request a LocoBot logging bot in the #ubuntu-sv channel
<LjL> no creo que necesite nada mas complicado
<Rafik> Erosion, Seveas is the secretary of the Ubuntu EMEA membership board
<Rafik> euh, I think.. or Americas ? can't remember /
<Dkcross> ok
#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-19
<ubuntu-vn> i'm in Ubuntu VietNam
<ubuntu-vn> how can i get a channel #ubuntu-vn?
<ubuntu-vn> hi every body
<ubuntu-vn> anyone is there
<ubuntu-vn> hello
<ubuntu-vn> anyone in here?
<jussi01> !weekend | ubuntu-vn
<ubottu> ubuntu-vn: It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<BuiSyPhong> hi everybody
<BuiSyPhong> hope you are well ;)
<BuiSyPhong> Just to inform you guyz that #ubuntu-vn was succesfully created and configured
<BuiSyPhong> it's chatroom for ubuntu vn at ubuntu-vn.com
<sysdef> is it possible for an user called _sysdef (not me) to get a @ubuntu/member/sysdef cloak?
<Rafik> sysdef, i think it's based on your launchpad id
<PriceChild> sysdef: We won't be giving out identical cloaks for that reason.
<PriceChild> Rafik: that would seem sensible, but atm it isn't.
<sysdef> PriceChild: so it isn't possible that _lux will get @ubuntu/member/lux if he don't own the freenode account lux? usualy
<PriceChild> Its possible if we are lax.
<PriceChild> Perhaps we should change cloaks to launchpad ids, and make all newones launchpad ids. sysdef i assume you believe this situation is about to occur?
<sysdef> i just wonder what will happens if the original user lux ask for an ubuntu member cloak then
<Rafik> PriceChild, yes I think cloaks should use launchpad ids, just like @ubuntu.com email addresses
<sysdef> in the case of lux i will not happen, because lux is just a bot account ;> i just saw a user with ubuntu/member/lux an thought wtf?
<sysdef> and*, -?
<PriceChild> ah yes I see.
<PriceChild> sysdef: lux is a bot account?
<sysdef> i run a bot under that account for years - assigned to my account
<PriceChild> sysdef: please don't run bots identified to a nick with an ubuntu/member cloak
<sysdef> err. i'm not _lux
<sysdef> and i stopped to run a bot with my user rights because it's much too risky
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: nalioth: LjL: What do you think about the dodgy way we name cloaks currently? Do you think we should be using launchpad account names?
<sysdef> PriceChild: hmm, ... i created a launchpad account called 'christel'. can i get the cloak @ubuntu/member/christel now? .oO( i this a better idea? )
<sysdef> just my $0.02 ... i know you will find a good way. have a nice sunday!
<PriceChild> no he didn't..
 * PriceChild goes off and registers sysdef___
<PriceChild> I know what we should do.
<PriceChild> Launchpad gives you a unique identifier for openids as usernames change, letsuse that :D
 * PriceChild changes his cloak to freenode/staff/ubuntu/me
<PriceChild> mber.k3tnrHG
<Rafik> PriceChild, it's much more expressive when you use the LP id. This way we can easily find the LP page (for more infos, email address, etc..). A copy/paste of id from @ubuntu/member/id to http://launchpad.net/~id will do it. Plus, the LP id is also used for the @ubuntu.com address :)
<PriceChild> Rafik: I was joking about using the unique identifier.
<Rafik> PriceChild, ^.^
<PriceChild> Just pointing out that launchpad urls can be changed like launchpad account names.
<PriceChild> although I don't believe launchpad names can have non-dns characters which makes it easier to make cloaks
<Rafik> True. also i don't think ubuntu members will change their id because of the email address
<Rafik> (I changed my id before applying for ubuntu membership :-) )
<nalioth> PriceChild: i think our naming scheme is just fine.  project GCs can request _any_ cloak content for their users ( look at any drupal user for an example )
<ahmed_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-12
<DJones> Could somebody remove/edit the !hotmail factoid as its no longer needed due to hotmail allowing pop3 access and the hotway package it refers to haven't been available since intrepid
<Pici> DJones: forgotten
<DJones> Thanks
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, virtuald said: ubot2: yawn is sluta vara Nafallo
<Nafallo> disregard that one please.
<MenZa> o_o
<pshr_> how do you become a channel operator ?
<tsimpson> for core ubuntu channels, you don't ask :)
<tsimpson> we choose operators from active channel helpers when needed
<pshr_> ok tsimpson :)
<Back|Track> hola muchachos
<Back|Track> alguien en español?
<m4v> si
<Back|Track> na...
<Back|Track> jajajajaja
<m4v> :D
<Back|Track> siguiendo instruciones
<m4v> si es por lo del cloak, creo que te dí los links
<Back|Track> si, por eso, me dice que el canal
<m4v> para los cloaks unaffiliated los pedís en #freenode, para los ubuntu tenés que ser primero un Ubuntu Member
<m4v> osea, primero tenés que pasar por  http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Back|Track> osea #freenode
<Back|Track> dale, ok
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-13
<HacKDarK> hola...
<popey> tsimpson: is that documented on the wiki somewhere?
<jussi01> popey: refering to the ops question?
<popey> yes
<jussi01> !gudelines | popey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gudelines
<jussi01> !guidelines | popey
<ubottu> popey: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jussi01> its there
<popey> so it is
<popey> its always struck me as a bizarre system
<jussi01> popey: why so?
<popey> it's somewhat cabal-like
<jussi01> popey: care to elaborate some?
<popey> it lends itself to allowing a group of people to grant access to people via a closed system of selection, and if your face doesn't fit, you're not allowed in
<popey> the whole 'dont ask for ops' has been around for years on irc (not just in Ubuntu) I appreciate that, but I feel uneasy about it in Ubuntu
<jussi01> popey: while selection process may need review, (and imho everything should be reviewed, even if it doesnt change) - I dont think the "dont ask for ops" part of it is a problem.
<popey> but it's an anomoly
<popey> we don't have that policy elsewhere
<popey> we don't say "don't ask to be an ubuntu member", "dont ask to be on the loco council", "dont ask to be a motu".. etc
<popey> I'm of course not suggesting anyone who asks should get ops, that would be daft.
<jussi01> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1252895
<popey> it doesnt happen in loco channels that I'm aware of, only core channels?
<jussi01> loco channels are free to appoint ops in their own way, as I understand it.
<jpds> jussi01: Well, it should be: "Can I be a moderator?", "No, because of x, y, z".
<popey> IMO an application process (akin to membership) whereby applicats can provide details of their contribution on their wiki page would be more sane than just saying "no".
<jpds> So if someone asks: "Can I be an op" (because they're new to IRC or whatever), we review them, and then say: "No/Yes, because of c, b, a".
<jpds> popey += 1
<Pici> popey: Thats sane, but the procedure should be across the board then, for forums and IRC.
<popey> That would seem sane too Pici
<Pici> (funny that the first thing I say today is sane and I havent even had my caffeine yet)
<nalioth> Pici: so really, it's insane?
 * nalioth runs
<arand> Should really the #ubuntu-proxy-users kick in when using the freenode webchat?
<Pici> arand: Is there a reason it shouldnt?
<arand> Pici: hm, maybe not, I just guessed that with the webchat the issues of abuse would not be as severe... ?
<Pici> arand: Using the forward ensures that if we ban someone when they aren't using the webchat that they cannot circumvent that by using it.
<arand> Pici: Ah, ok fair enough, thnaks for the info
<popey> what do I have to do to request a kline around here?
<popey> specifically in -uk
<Pici> popey: klines are network wide, is this something thats happening just in -uk and cannot be handled with just a ban?
<popey> AIUI it happens in other channels I am not an op of
<popey> I believe Gary is aware of it
<Pici> popey: Can you describe what the issue is?
<niko> xcdfgkjhgcv is the issue
<popey> a user who was previously known as Samuel-AFK or Samuel-NotAFK has been rude, sexist and offensive in -uk for many months. He returned with a nick which was usually xcd*
<popey> refuses to accept that he has been previously kicked/banned
<popey> keeps coming back
<Pici> Oh.. that guy.
<popey> i have attempted to have normal social discourse with the person, and have even provided ubuntu related assistance to him in the recent past, but he keeps coming back and exhibiting the same behaviour
<Pici> xcdfgkjhgcv [n=iuyhgf@5ada4984.bb.sky.com]
<popey> he is also on 86-159-13-3.range86-159.btcentralplus.com
<popey> i need to pop off and bath my kids.. back in a bit.
<ubot2> jonasbjork called the ops in #ubuntu-se ()
<Neuromancer_> how to get an ubuntu cloak?
<niko> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Neuromancer_> thanks
<Pici> popey: I'm a bit busy at the moment, but the same user that you're talking about has also been a problem in the core ubuntu channels.  I've asked to see if one of the other ircc members can put something together so that we can see if freenode staff can take a look for us.
<popey> thanks Pici
<ikonia> popey: are you there ?
<popey> i am
<ikonia> hello  popey good new
<ikonia> news
<popey> oh?
<ikonia> I've had samual banned from his schools network - he was using a proxy of an educational network I put in (or part of it) so I know the process to complain to the administrators
<popey> hah
<ikonia> I'm also in the process of writing a hand written letter to his head teacher which will be hand delivered to his school as he goes to a school which is about 5 minutes drive from one of my clients at the moment
<ikonia> so I'll be dopping in a letter to his head teacher to share with his parents, including snippets of his comments
<popey> that's over and abovethe call of duty ikonia
<ikonia> well.......I like to deliver
<popey> thats very much appreciated
<ikonia> I'm happy to waste 30 minutes of my day to walk down to his school
<ikonia> plus I can then speak to the head teacher and explain it's not just missuse, I'm sure his parents would be delighted to know their childs behaviour
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-14
<poncha|work> hi. can anyone please help figuring out why i am banned from #ubuntu-ru ?
<nalioth> poncha|work: you want /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-ru list
<poncha|work> got it ;) thanks. will try to contact these people
<poncha|work> nalioth, btw you have access ;)
<poncha|work> they have *@freenode/staff/* in access list
<nalioth> poncha|work: ok
<poncha|work> apart from freenode staff members and bazhang who has special access in there, none of the people having access are even online
<poncha|work> need to try in more conventional hours for russia probably ;)
<nalioth> poncha|work: did you /whois each person?
<nalioth> poncha|work: the access list doesn't show user activity, just channel activity involving changes to the list
<poncha|work> yep
<poncha|work> got no such nick on all but bazhang
<poncha|work> oh, actually i found [green] is online too, but he is probably asleep too cause i've  tried to reach him on one of his other channels and no answer ;\0
<poncha|work> hm. if i send a memo to all ops of #ubuntu-ru ... and *@staff is listed there - all staff will get this memo ??? :S
<poncha|work> (i mean /memoserv sendops)
<LjL> oof, i didn't even know of sendops.
<poncha|work> me neither, just read memoserv help ;)
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, Kim^J said: !syn is <reply>ack
<Nafallo> he is wrong! it's syn/ack surely!
<tsimpson> nalioth: if you're about "<jml> could ubot3` please leave the #launchpad-dev channel?"
<tsimpson> asked 3 hours ago in -bots...
<jml> hello
<jml> can the owner of ubot3` please remove it from #launchpad-dev? It gets into bug quoting matches with mup.
<nalioth> patience, please
<jml> nalioth, thanks :)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-15
<erUSUL> bazhang: dexter_ seems to be only trolling in the channel...
<bazhang> erUSUL, yep
<bazhang> also -offtopic
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-16
<mamadpython> اینجا بخش فارسی زبان هاس ؟
<elky> who runs the spanish bot?
<bazhang> jpds, ??
<jpds> No.
<bazhang> sorry jpds
<Nafallo> hehe
<jpds> elky: Looks like they use ubot-fr, so... niko?
<niko> yes ?
<niko> there is another bot, ubotu-fr only manage flood / moderation
<niko> for factoids and others stuff, you should ask m4v
<elky> m4v, around?
<bazhang> heh
<jpds> [ uBOTu-fr!n=ubotufr@ubuntu/bot/ubotu-fr  ] Give a reason about +b %*!*@190.205.31.175 on #ubuntu-es with !mark 106
<jpds> No.
<niko> jpds: you need to be identified with ubotu-fr :)
<niko> jpds: do you want one ?
<niko> jpds: in future, please avoid quiet ( % ) in #ubuntu-es, if there is +z :)
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-tn-meeting, nizarus said: !foo is foo
<niko> ubot2: thanks
<ubot2> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nizarus> why ubot2 is sending my messages here ??
<niko> it's a bot
<niko> ia missed
<bazhang> heh
<nizarus> selly bot :p
<popey> Pici / niko recall the conversation about Samuel-AFK... someone has turned up in -uk from a proxy service.. well, vpn service
<popey> 23:41:21 -!- sdg [n=gdv@94.75.220.40] has joined #ubuntu-uk
<popey> 23:41:47 -!- sdg is now known as xcvbfghjk
<popey> odd nickname to choose
<popey> somewhat similar to the one the guy used
<bazhang> he is in #ubuntu+1
<popey> how is his behaviour?
<bazhang> iffy
<bazhang> talking about feeling suicidal
<popey> almost certainly him
<bazhang> just joined -offtopic
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-18
<apw> Kano, it didn't build, upstream bug
<thelinuxer> our locobot just left the room #ubuntu-eg . Is this normal ? How can we get it back ?
<Pici> thelinuxer: It timed out, I assume it will be back.
<Pici> Gandi.net is having mass reboots due to an issue, it may be related.
<thelinuxer> Pici: thanx but I just noticed it left 2 hrs ago.  Should I wait more ?
<jpds> Pici: I thought the locobots were with Noris?
<Tm_T>     tiedä
<Tm_T> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<Tm_T> ...sometimes I hate touchscreen
<jpds> Hehe.
<_Techie_> around what ubuntu release did Canonical or the ubuntu support team declare that showing people how to enable their root password is too dangerous and shouldnt be a part of the IRC support channels?
<erUSUL> _Techie_: from day one
<_Techie_> wow, because i used to see people using !root all the time
<_Techie_> it used to be that if someone wanted to use root, then could enable it at their own discression
<_Techie_> they*
<Pici> _Techie_: Sure, but we always provide the caveats and explain that it is unsupported.
<Pici> _Techie_: And showing people how to enable their root password is allowed, provided that the the user be educated as to why this isn't really a good diea.
<_Techie_> thankyou for you time
<_Techie_> have a good day everyone
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-19
<atari2600a> http://paradoxdgn.com/junk/avatars/trollface.jpg
<atari2600a> NYANYANYANYANYA
<rww> o.O
<rww> (image is standard sfw trollface macro)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-20
<lahwran> is there a channel where I can flood just to see if the floodbots work?
<lahwran> I'm curious :)
<guntbert> lahwran: have you seen #botwar ?
<lahwran> guntbert: well I just did
<lahwran> for about a half second
<lahwran> was kicked on join
<guntbert> lahwran: strange -- I'm there right now
<lahwran> webchat?
<guntbert> no
<guntbert> I guess bot on webchat is a bit strange...
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-22
<kim0> Hi folks .. Here's my LP page https://launchpad.net/~kim0
<jussi> kim0: just a min
<kim0> jussi: any idea how do I get the @ubuntu email address ? Is there some page for the things I should do
<jussi> kim0: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<jussi> staff, could I please get an ubuntu/member cloak for kim0
<jussi> niko: nhandler VorTechS
<VorTechS> hi jussi
<jussi> hiya VorTechS :)
<VorTechS> all done :)
<jussi> thanks VorTechS
<VorTechS> you're welcome!
<kim0> VorTechS: jussi thanks folks
 * VorTechS doffs his cap
<elky> Is it just me who feels affronted when people join, state their lp page but not actually put in to words their actual request?
<nigelb> elky: we poked jussi in another channel
<elky> nigelb, aha. It's not the only time though, just matches a pattern
<jussi> elky: its often because the question gets asked in another channel and we say something like "go to -irc and give your lp page"
<elky> jussi, ok fine, but it still looks terrible here.
<elky> As in it makes our members, who are likely not rude, look rude.
<elky> Being as this is a publicly logged channel.
<czajkowski> just wondered if someone could help me add and remove folks from a loco team channel access list? not done it and not to sure what to do . thanks
<Tm_T> /msg chsnserv access #ubuntu-locoteams add <nick> or something along those lines... one moment
<Pici> czajkowski: For a general op: /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-whatever AccountName +votiA
<czajkowski> Tm_T: Pici thanks
<Tm_T> right
<Pici> czajkowski: Assuming that you have access in the channel to do that of course.
<czajkowski> aye Ubuntu-ie
 * Tm_T is on pda so slow++
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-24
<m4v> somebody take a look at schattenMeister in #kubuntu-devel, looks like a link spammer, he did the same thing in #kubuntu-es
<Mamarok> m4v: thanks, already talked to the freenode ops
<|GoLTaR|> hi
<|GoLTaR|> someone online?
<DJones> |GoLTaR|: There's few online, better ask your main question & see if somebody can point you in the right direction
<|GoLTaR|> :) ok , i need a litle help :/ i try on the main channel.. no answers :S i have vps... i want to make vhost there :/ i try to find some tutorials .. no luck ... can somebody help me abut that? :/
<DJones> |GoLTaR|: You're better off asking again in the main channel, this channel isn't a support channel, its more for pointing people into the right channel as necessary, which country are you in, there may be a specific country channel that may be able to help as well
<|GoLTaR|> no one online im my cuntry channel :( and only 3 people there...
<|GoLTaR|> i will try in main channel again :/
<DJones> |GoLTaR|: ok, hope you get an answer
<serfus> |GoLTaR|, you can try at #ubuntu-beginners
<|GoLTaR|> i will try there to , ty
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-17
<Unit193> Floodbots don't seem to unmute people after they pastespam
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-18
<Snicksie> hi all, I've seen that on the wiki-page ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList ) the #ubuntu-touch channel isn't mentioned. Can I add it there (although I don't have any link with their team) or should one of you add this to that page? :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-19
 * phillw are there any council members about?
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-20
<redworlf_> hello
<k1l> hi
<k1l> hmm
<k1l> did i scare him? :)
<jussi> k1l: you are a scary guy
<k1l> ok, next time i will take down my jason mask first: http://www.amazon.com/Neca-Toys-Prop-Replica-Friday/dp/B001U8S8I2  :)
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-beginners, bobweaver said: !ext4 is File systems are one of the things any newcomer to linux must become acquainted with. In the world of Microsoft you never really have to worry about it, the default being NTFS. Linux however, being built on a world of of open source and differing opinions, is not limited in this way and so the user should have an understanding of what a file system is, and how it affects the computer. Please see  
<Pici> Thats a lot of info.
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-beginners, bobweaver said: !fdisk fdisk is a disk partition manipulation program, which allows you to create, destroy, resize, move and copy partitions on a hard drive using a menu-driven interface. It is useful for organising the disk space on a new drive, reorganising an old drive, creating space for new operating systems,  Please See http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/fdisk.8.html
<pangolin> #really long factoid is The point of a factoid is so that you don't have to type all the info you are meaning to convey to the user by pointing them to wiki pages or a web site with all the info they may need. Please consider this when writing really long factoids that don't need to be really long.
 * genii-around twitches
<Unit193> Heh, nice.... But wiki isn't updated anyway :P
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-21
<bjsnider> hi, may i have an irc cloak please
<bjsnider> https://launchpad.net/~brandonsnider
<m4v> IRCC ^
<m4v> bjsnider: we need an IRC Council member to approve it and then a staffer to apply the cloak, might take a while.
<bjsnider> ok, thank you
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! Is elky here?
<elky> elky is at work and looks here sporadically. what's up?
<m4v> elky: bjsnider requested a cloak ^
 * nhandler is around to set them
<elky> nhandler, launchpad isn't loading for me at the moment (we're having intl issues) can you update it?
<JoseeAntonioR> elky Hi! I just entered to the Ubuntu Counter Project, and I saw that the description was not updated. It would be great if, at any time, you could do it :)
<nhandler> elky: Yeah, can I take that as an ack?
<elky> yep
<elky> Though, I'm assuming you also checked he's in the group since i can't :P
<Unit193> bjsnider: Congrats again
<nhandler> elky: Yeah (I just added him)
<elky> wait what. dudes, can we at least wait until meetings finish before asking for the followup :P
<nhandler> elky: Meeting is done
<elky> you #endmeeting'd at 14:14:56. You did the cloak at 14:14:13
 * nhandler forgot the #endmeeting ;)
 * bkerensa pings jussi
<bkerensa> ;)
<pangolin> bkerensa: link to LP page and ask nice :)
<bkerensa> pangolin: https://launchpad.net/~bkerensa ;) please with a cherry on top ;P
<pangolin> elky: if you are still active ^
<Unit193> bkerensa: You may also want to identify
<pangolin> yup, ident to nickserv
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> done
<m4v> to bad nhandler doesn't have a split personality :P
<m4v> too bad*
<bkerensa> Unit193: I'm good to go?
<Unit193> bkerensa: You are still not cloaked, need to wait for someone
<bkerensa> Unit193: Oh ok :)
<pangolin> elky jussi topyli ^^
<elky> is there a staff around
<Unit193> bburhans doesn't have /away set
<bburhans> :o
<bburhans> elky: I'm still working through my PMs, so I'll be a minute, but what's up?
<Unit193> Cloak for bkerensa, elky will ack
<bburhans> ubuntu/member/bkerensa? elky ^
<elky> bburhans, yes
<bkerensa> "D
<bkerensa> :D
<bburhans> bkerensa: I take that as a "yes"? ;)
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> :D
<bburhans> bkerensa: there you go.
<bkerensa> yep
<bkerensa> :D
<Unit193> bkerensa: Congrats
<bkerensa> Unit193: Thanks ;) Now just gotta wait for ubuntu.com e-mail alias script to run
<bkerensa> :D
<elky> Back in my day, that took weeks.
<elky> We certainly didn't get cloaks before the meetings had ended :P
<Unit193> :D
<bkerensa> elky: What do you mean? :P the meeting ended many hours ago
<bkerensa> :D
<elky> bkerensa, i' ve acked more than one cloak today
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> you guys should have a script
<elky> <elky> you #endmeeting'd at 14:14:56. You did the cloak at 14:14:13
<bkerensa> ;)
<elky> bkerensa, this is the script. It requires human evaluation
<bkerensa> LOL :P
<Unit193> Better than it used to be
<tenach> Hello. I would like to have my cloak changed to ubuntu/member/tenach as I am now an Ubuntu Member. My Launchpad is https://launchpad.net/~tenach
<Tm_T> elky: still around? ^
<topyli> bburhans: still about? we'd also like an ubuntu/member cloak for tenach please
<vibhav> Can I be unmuted now?
<Tm_T> I've seen no indication why that should be done
<vibhav> problems
<vibhav> and its been more than a month since that
<Tm_T> vibhav: your behaviour in other channels says you will be not muted at this time
<bazhang> unmuted
<vibhav> which behaviour?
<Tm_T> bazhang: thank you for correcting me (:
<bazhang> :)
<vibhav> *ahm*
<Tm_T> vibhav: I am not going to details, sorry
<vibhav> whoa
<vibhav> Liers
<Tm_T> (:
<vibhav> guys
<vibhav> cmon
<Tm_T> no amount of begging will help, unfortunately
<vibhav> tyhen when do i get unmuted?
<bazhang> vibhav, when you are contacted. Not before
<vibhav> But atleast will I know th reason for the long duration
<Tm_T> vibhav: let's stop this unproductive discussion here, thanks
<bazhang> vibhav, asking every few days diminishes the likelihood of it being removed, ie, pushing back the time. Best to leave it alone.
<Mkaysi> Ubottu timeouted, how does this look like one issue in Supybot?
<Mkaysi> nevermind
<bazhang> speak of the devil
<ubottu> Mkaysi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi> Mkaysi: I killed the process ;)
<popey> Murderer!
<jussi> I kilt it gud!
<Mkaysi> So it wasn't misc last :)
<bkerensa> Mkaysi: do you know a list of Ubottu commands?
<Mkaysi> bkerensa: I know some of them because ubottu is Supybot too.
<bkerensa> oh
 * bkerensa is trying to find a list since we have lubottu in our channel
<Tm_T> bkerensa: commands or factoids?
<bkerensa> commands:
<bkerensa> like @google
<bkerensa> which is a supybot command but is disabled
<bburhans> tenach: ubuntu/member/tenach, confirm? ;)
<bburhans> bkerensa: you can use the "commands" command to see them all, but you probably want "list" to see the plugins, "list <plugin>" to see the commands for <plugin>, and "help <command>" to see the syntax an often some description for <command>.
<bburhans> tenach: you're recloaked, hope that's okay :x
<jrgifford> Hello, who do I need to talk to about adding a ubuntu member cloak? :)
<oCean> jrgifford: are you a member? (provide your launchpad url)
<jrgifford> oCean: Yes, I am a member. https://launchpad.net/~jamesgifford
<oCean> let's poke the ircc then ^jussi tsimpson elky topyli
<oCean> jrgifford: and congrats
<jrgifford> oCean: Thanks. :)
<topyli> bburhans: can we have yet one more ubuntu cloak please? for jrgifford :)
<bburhans> topyli: /member?
 * bburhans should read up when highlighted; seems so
<topyli> bburhans: yes ubuntu/member
<k1l> i think there are only ubuntu/member cloaks beside the bot cloaks
<k1l> but i would grab a /ubuntu/master cloak :)
<bburhans> jrgifford: there ya go. :)
<topyli> k1l: ubuntu/universe/master :)
<jrgifford> bburhans: Thanks. :)
<topyli> thanks for these bburhans
<bburhans> topyli: of course.
<k1l> :)
<jrgifford> Thanks topyli, oCean for your help as well. :)
<topyli> looks like the americas council had a busy meeting :)
<jrgifford> yeah, it was. They barely fit everyone in. :)
<Myrtti> jussi, topyli, elky
<Myrtti> pingpong
<bodhizazen> can anyone here help lovinglinux obtain an ubuntu cloak please ?
<Myrtti> lovinglinux: hi, could you start by providing a link to your launchpad profile
<lovinglinux> Myrtti:  hi - https://launchpad.net/~lovinglinux
<Myrtti> thank you, now we just wait for the IRC council members to appear from their hideaway
<lovinglinux> Myrtti:  Do I need to stay logged on this channel?
<bodhizazen> lovinglinux, is a mod on the forums (FYI)
<Myrtti> lovinglinux: preferably yes
<lovinglinux> Myrtti:  thank you very much.
<bodhizazen> you can leave and come back lovinglinux , lol
<lovinglinux> bodhizazen:  thanks for the help. I will leave it logged in, just in case. :-)
<Myrtti> I don't think the cloak is applied if you are offline though - byt I may be mistaken
<Myrtti> s/byt/but/
<bodhizazen> I think they have to re-start the client
<Myrtti> huh?
<bodhizazen> for the cloak
<Myrtti> why?
<k1l> jussi tsimpson elky topyli  (just some IRCC cloak highlight)
<Myrtti> rww applied the unaffiliated without restarting anything
<Myrtti> the quit/join is only because the client shows it like that
<k1l> the account just gets cycled for the cloak to be activated
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-22
<bkerensa> Any Ubottu pros here?
<bkerensa> :D
<bazhang> whats the question
<Pici> !42
<ubottu> The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<bazhang> ubottu, why
<bazhang> !
<bkerensa> bazhang: uhh basically supybot is saying pysqlite is not installed
<bkerensa> :P
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install pysqlite, it's needed for Encyclopedia IIRC
<bkerensa> Unit193: I did but its still saying it isnt installed ;)
<Unit193> bkerensa: Sorry, I should have said python-sqlite
<bkerensa> Unit193: Yep pythonsqlite2
<bkerensa> is installed
<bkerensa> :D
<Unit193> Normally you may need: python-soappy, python-tz, python-sqlite, and python-apt (As said by the readme)
<bkerensa> yep still no working
<bkerensa> :(
<Unit193> Do you have the exact error?
<Unit193> Also, this seems to be the wrong channel anyway
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> <BeaverBot> bkerensa: An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<bkerensa> Unit193: Its not giving me much love
<Unit193> Look at the terminal window you started it in
<Unit193> Wait, after you installed those packages, did you restart the bot?
<bkerensa> Unit193: Correct
<Unit193> Did you check the terminal window for errors?
<Unit193> jussi: Ping
<Flannel> look in $SUPYBOT/logs/messages.log
<bkerensa> Uhh yeah ubuntulog keeps acting up and drops from our channel for weeks at a time
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> he left last week and didnt return
<pangolin> bkerensa: email rt@ubuntu.com explain the situation and they will look into it.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-23
<linuxmaster> Hello! We have just open new Ubuntu LoCo in Omsk and have made IRC-channel #ubuntu-ru-omsk
<jussi> linuxmaster: thanks for letting us know :)
<arand> How does one extract/suggest channel-specific responses from ubot2, !factoid-#channel is ignored it seems?
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, arand said: !inteunity is <reply> Ubuntu 11.10 använder normalt sett GNOME 3 med skalet !unity. För att använda GNOME Shell istället, installera paketet "gnome-shell" och möjligtvis även "gnome-tweak-tool". För GNOME Fallback mode, som liknar GNOME 2, installera "gnome-panel". Båda paketen placerar alternativ i sessionsmenyn vid login.
<ubot2> In ubot2, m4v said: test is <reply> this is a test!
<ubot2> In ubot2, m4v said: test-#ubuntu is <reply> this is a test!
<ubot2> In ubot2, m4v said: test-#ubuntu- is <reply> this is a test!
<ubot2> In ubot2, m4v said: test-#ubuntu-i is <reply> this is a test!
<m4v> it fails with #ubuntu-irc for some reason
<arand> When I do "!testfact-#ubuntu is <reply> blah" I get "Error, don't think I'm intelligent..."
<arand> Does that have something to do with the "-" delimitor?
<m4v> arand: try with ubottu
<arand> That works
<pangolin> !test-#ubuntu
<pangolin> interesting
<m4v> arand: ubot2 seems to not like factoid's name over 15 chars long, but in any case, you have to suggest factoids to ubottu.
<arand> Um, !test-#ubuntu works, but !testfact-#ubuntu doesn't ...
<arand> So it seems to only accept existing ones?
<arand> Hrm, and ubottu ignores !test-#ubuntu-se as well...
<arand> So the intended use is /msg ubottu !factoid-#ubuntu-se is <reply> something in swedish   ...?
<m4v> ok, is utterly broken
<arand> Ok :)
<m4v> arand: can you fill a bug in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots?
<arand> m4v: Will do.
<arand> Any information I'm missing?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/880433
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 880433 in Ubuntu IRC Bots "factoid suggestion for subchannels doesn't work properly" [Undecided,New]
<pangolin> jpds: can you take a look and see what6 is up with ubot2 RE: what arand is trying to get done.
<pangolin> what*
<m4v> arand: thanks
<m4v> pangolin: same thing happens in ubottu, seems to be bug
<pangolin> arand: I added !inteunity to ubottu, ubot2 should sync up soon.  not sure if you saw
<pangolin> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<pangolin> !inteunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 använder normalt sett GNOME 3 med skalet !unity. För att använda GNOME Shell istället, installera paketet "gnome-shell" och möjligtvis även "gnome-tweak-tool". För GNOME Fallback mode, som liknar GNOME 2, installera "gnome-panel". Båda paketen placerar alternativ i sessionsmenyn vid login.
<Myrtti> arand: in the past it has generally been recommended that each loco channel sets up their own bot if they require localized factoids. the policy may have changed
<Tm_T> until we have the new ubottu running, that is the recommendation
<pangolin> !forget inteunity
<ubottu> I'll forget that, pangolin
 * pangolin minds his own business :)
<Tm_T> (:
<jpds> pangolin: It doesn't work here, because ubot2 uses a separate DB for #ubuntu-se.
<pangolin> jpds: okie dokie.
<arand> Myrtti: Ok, I don't know, but we use only ubot2 currently in #ubuntu-se..
<Tm_T> that is, in a way, "own bot"
<Myrtti> I'm sure jpds will figure something out then :-)
<m4v> Myrtti: there's no policy afaik, is just that Encyclopedia doesn't support locaclization, the new plugin does
<Myrtti> m4v: hence de facto policy of not doing localisation on it
<Myrtti> since you can't really trim the excess content from the database to distribute between different bots, it would create unneeded overhead for all the bots if the localisation were in general approved on ubottu and it's direct synchronizing clones
<Myrtti> or atleast that's the general idea I was getting when this was explained to me oh so many years ago
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-15
<Tm_T> Unit193: poke?
<Unit193> Tm_T: Yes sir?
<Tm_T> 2259.12 < Unit193> Alrighty, could poke Tm_T about kdesvn?
<Tm_T> there's something you need from me? (:
<Unit193> !kdesvn
<ubottu> See http://developer.kde.org/source/anonsvn.html for details on accessing KDE's code via SVN
<Unit193> Know about that?
<Tm_T> Unit193: well, there's still something on svn, like, the last 2 % (:
<Tm_T> I suppose this would be better link http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Sources
<UbuntuMaine> Hi, I'm part of the UbuntuMaine LoCo.
<UbuntuMaine> I am trying to regain control of our IRC channels, which are currently owned by freenode-staff: #ubuntu-maine and #ubuntu-me-us.
<UbuntuMaine> Does anybody know where I go for help to get control of the two channels to us?
<UbuntuMaine> Thank you for your help.
<TheLordOfTime> UbuntuMaine, yeah, here, but they'd need to relate to the LoCos i think
<TheLordOfTime> and you'd need IRCC people
 * TheLordOfTime wonders if AlanBell is around
<Fuchs> we sent him here, yes :)
<TheLordOfTime> <UbuntuMaine> Does anybody know where I go for help to get control of the two channels to us?  <-- that suggests he's guessing, Fuchs
<TheLordOfTime> or repeating his #freenode questions :p
<Fuchs> the latter doesn't appear to be registered, though
<Fuchs> (the former is)
<TheLordOfTime> if i remember the US LoCo formats, it'd be #ubuntu-us-?? no?
<TheLordOfTime> i know the PA loco is that way
 * TheLordOfTime is a member of aforementioned "PA" LoCo
<Fuchs> that would be registered and belong to us, so it's probably this one, yes
<UbuntuMaine> I know the standard is supposed to be #ubuntu-us-me, however, if I join that channel ChanServ redirects me to #ubuntu-maine and kicks me from #ubuntu-us-me
<TheLordOfTime> UbuntuMaine, so wait?
<TheLordOfTime> UbuntuMaine, if the permissions are futzed there's probably reason.
<TheLordOfTime> the IRCC would know more
<Fuchs> yes, there is a forward set up currently
<TheLordOfTime> but... they ahve to wake up ;P
<Fuchs> anyway, we can change that when we are told to, but yes, that needs IRCC :)
<christel> presumably the previous channel owner set the forward up so as to not have two active channels :)
<TheLordOfTime> since they're GCs, right Fuchs?
 * TheLordOfTime is pretty certain that's the case
<christel> TheLordOfTime: correct :)
<TheLordOfTime> I BEEN AROUND LONG ENOUGH TO NOTICE THINGS!@
<TheLordOfTime> ;P
<TheLordOfTime> christel, thank you for confirming i was correct in my thinking
 * TheLordOfTime returns to silently, but angrily, stabbing at the php5 source code
<AlanBell> hi UbuntuMaine
<UbuntuMaine> hi
 * AlanBell has a look
<AlanBell> UbuntuMaine: have you been talking to claydoh about this?
<UbuntuMaine> Yes
<UbuntuMaine> At first we justed wanted to give more than one person op, but claydoh didn't have the permissions to do it.
<UbuntuMaine> claydoh doesn't live in Maine anymore, so we're trying to transition.
<AlanBell> ok, christel or Fuchs can you give UbuntuIrcCouncil founder flags please to those channels and I will sort the rest out after I have eaten this yummy looking curry
<UbuntuMaine> Of course we also want to be in-line with the Loco requirements, which would mean switching from #UbuntuMaine to #ubuntu-us-me
<Fuchs> Sure
<JoseeAntonioR> that means dropping the actual channel
<Fuchs> AlanBell: to #ubuntu-us-me and #ubuntu-maine?
<AlanBell> yes, both please
<Fuchs> Will do :)
<Tm_T> alanbell invading US state by state
 * Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> that said, good night all, I love you <3
<JoseeAntonioR> Tm_T: have a min
<JoseeAntonioR> ?
 * TheLordOfTime tags Tm_T as an asset for defense :P
<Tm_T> JoseeAntonioR: if it's really quick
<Fuchs> UbuntuMaine: you have now the needed flags to administrate the channel and add further ops, congratulations.
<Fuchs> UbuntuMaine: #ubuntu-us-me is currently still forwarding to #ubuntu-maine,
<UbuntuMaine> yay!
<UbuntuMaine> Fuchs: Thanks. I'll switch it around so #ubuntu-maine forwards over to #ubuntu-us-me
<Fuchs> UbuntuMaine: I am not sure how you (ubuntu) guys manage your channel namespaces, but I would recommend that you only have one active channel and let the other one forward, as it is currently set up
<UbuntuMaine> Fuchs: makes sense.
<Fuchs> UbuntuMaine: see  /msg chanserv help set mlock  then if you want to switch it around,
<Fuchs> UbuntuMaine: basically it has to be  +if #target  on the source channel, and you need (and now have) op in both
<UbuntuMaine> Fuchs: I'll check it out.
<Fuchs> Great. Else feel free to poke us :)
<UbuntuMaine> Thanks for all your help, this is really appreciated :)
<Fuchs> You're welcome :)
<JoseeAntonioR> IRCC, Staffers: I'd like to request a cloak change, from @ubuntu/member/joseeantonior to @ubuntu/member/trekweb.joseeantonior, if you agree
<TheLordOfTime> trekweb GC is in approval
<JoseeAntonioR> Trekweb's GC is fine with it
<TheLordOfTime> oyi, i'm here you know :/
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
 * TheLordOfTime lurks here a lot :P
<TheLordOfTime> the approval is just a formality for both teams to approve the dual-cloaking.  we could theoretically use me as precedent, but... :P
<TheLordOfTime> s/teams/groups/
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: mind a quick PM after ^ is solved?
<TheLordOfTime> JoseeAntonioR, s/solved/handled/
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-16
<l3on> Hi all!... I'm a member of ubuntu-it community council. We have some problem with old IRC logs for #ubuntu-it-meeting. We used logs.u-eu.o, that now seems to be down. The new website (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/) does not have old logs (2006-2007-...)... can you please tell me how we can get them ?
<IdleOne> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<IdleOne> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<IdleOne> ah, you are right
<IdleOne> l3on: give me a few minutes. I am trying to find out who you can email
<IdleOne> here we go, rt@ubuntu.com
<l3on> IdleOne, for logs.u-eu.o is it a temporary issue ?
<IdleOne> I assume it is a temporary issue
<l3on> ah ok!.. thanks!
<IdleOne> l3on: you can also ask in #canonical-sysadmin
<Unit193> But it isn't their server.
<IdleOne> it isn't?
<Unit193> logs.ubuntu-eu.org > gu.ubuntu-eu.org > 217.70.188.65 > xvm-188-65.ghst.net, though the DNS is.
<IdleOne> anyway i sent an email to rt@ubuntu.com about it. ticket #20574
<IdleOne> it'll probably be up soon
<IdleOne> Unit193: you are right, canonical has nothing to do with that
<AlanBell> l3on: it has been down for ages and ages, probably not coming back
<l3on> such a bad news :/
<Tm_T> nooo
<Unit193> Funny that ping and ssh work, this IP gone to someone else?
<IdleOne> ubuntu-eu.org loads the ubuntu-de.org site
<Tm_T> EU politics much?
<Fuchs> as far as I remember (parts of the ubuntuusers structure were there) more a technical thing
<AlanBell> actually looks like the domain was registered by Canonical
<AlanBell> probably just part of the mass registration of loco domains (every iso code)
<IdleOne> .de is not the centre of all things Europe!!!!
<IdleOne> I am outraged
<Fuchs> no, it isn't.
<IdleOne> eh, not really.
<Fuchs> but as far as I remember things, the de server team was one of the few ones that worked
<IdleOne> I'm just trying to stir the pot but don't really have the enthusiasm required.
<Fuchs> e.g. when we lost that French server for good ...
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: around?
<AlanBell> hi JoseeAntonioR
<AlanBell> yes, now I expect you want to talk about openweek :)
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: yep, and a cloak change
 * AlanBell checks calendar
<AlanBell> looks like I could do stuff on the thursday, but there are only friday slots remaining
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: maybe I can talk and swap a session, if needed
<JoseeAntonioR> which slot would you like?
<AlanBell> oh, the ask Mark one obviously ;)
<AlanBell> actually any of the Thursday ones will do
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: let me ask the 16 or 17 slot if they're willing to do an on-air session
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: and about the cloak update, I'd like to know if you could please approve @ubuntu/member/trekweb.joseeantonior
<JoseeAntonioR> the GC for trekweb agrees on it
<AlanBell> yeah, I was going to ask the others about that, dual cloaks are not supposed to happen so much any more
<AlanBell> what is trekweb? some starwars site?
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, nope, its a ZNC provider
<AlanBell> startrek not starwars
 * AlanBell fails at being a real geek
<hallyn> hi - I've never asked for the ubuntu member irc cloak...  could i do so now?
<JoseeAntonioR> hallyn: what's your LP ID?
<hallyn> https://launchpad.net/~serge-hallyn
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: I never watched Star Trek
<AlanBell> looks good hallyn
<AlanBell> hallyn: you need to register with nickserv
<AlanBell> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<hallyn> hm, thought iw as
<hallyn> trying
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: it's registered
<AlanBell> thats better hallyn  :)
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/hallyn cloak for hallyn please
<Myrtti> one moment please
<hallyn> (i see - i think i hand't registed since starting back up :)
<AlanBell> yay
<AlanBell> hallyn: you are now cloaked, thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> you're welcome, and congratulations on the membership
<hallyn> AlanBell: Myrtti: JoseeAntonioR: thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> hallyn: congrats on the membership :)
<hallyn> thx :)
<cprofitt> afternoon all
<cprofitt> congrats hallyn
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, cprofitt
<AlanBell> JoseeAntonioR: I am kind of interested in doing an onair session about IRC
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: then, should I grab a slot for you?
<AlanBell> yeah, lets do that, I will try and rearrange when I am out
<AlanBell> any of them is fine
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: ok, so 13 utc for you?
<AlanBell> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> adding you to the schedule
<AlanBell> yay
<AlanBell> JoseeAntonioR: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloakformat currently dual cloaks are strongly discouraged, but it isn't clear how strongly discouraged they are
<AlanBell> I think we need to have a chat with the IRCC and other operators to find out if we can clarify that a bit and have some consistent rule about it
<JoseeAntonioR> they're applied at staff discretion and with the consent of both GCs and the user
<JoseeAntonioR> we can try
<notgary> Hi there, I was wondering if anyone here could help me set up an Ubuntu Member cloak on my Freenode account. My Launchpad account can be found here: https://launchpad.net/~notgary
<IdleOne> notgary: hold tight and one of the IRCC will get to it soonish
<notgary> Thanks :)
<Fuchs> *mraw*
 * Fuchs gently pokes AlanBell :)
<JoseeAntonioR> IRCC: ^
<JoseeAntonioR> they have set to highlight on IRCC
<Fuchs> ah, thanks, didn't know that yet :)
<Fuchs> in this case they got highlighted twice now, so that should be more than sufficient :)
<IdleOne> highlighting the IRCC can be accomplished in two ways. 1) you type IRCC. 2) you type each IRCC members nick. ex: AlanBell Pici Tm_T funkyHat topyli
 * IdleOne tests
<IdleOne> AlanBell Pici Tm_T funkyHat topyli you are needed for a membership cloak request.
<IdleOne> :)
<Unit193> I like the second, it for sure works.
<Fuchs> I might be wrong here, but I am not sure if they are that urgent to need 5 highlights ;)
<IdleOne> agreed
<IdleOne> Fuchs: You make an excellent point
<IdleOne> there is a third method that would involve a long distance phone call to an former council member who would then have to call a current council member but I think that is a little extreme
<Pici> Fuchs: could you please setup notgary with an ubuntu/member/notgary cloak?
<Fuchs> sure :)
<Fuchs> notgary: you are now cloaked, congratulations to your membership :)
<Pici> grats :)
<notgary> Thanks a lot :)
<IdleOne> congrats
<IdleOne> notgary: now that you know how to highlight the IRCC you must stay and wait for your turn :)
<notgary> IRCC
<notgary> Did that work?
<IdleOne> I'm sure it did
<Pici> notgary: IdleOne is being silly
<IdleOne> good work :)
<IdleOne> Pici knows me well
<notgary> Every day's a school day :)
<JoseeAntonioR> no, no more school please!
<AlanBell> gosh what a lot of hilights
<AlanBell> and not one of them mentions chickens
<Myrtti> bwaakbwaak
 * Fuchs hands AlanBell a chicken
<AlanBell> :)
<Fuchs> <''3
<Fuchs> there you go
<Fuchs> take good care of it
<AlanBell> I will put it in the run with the others
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, TheLordOfTime said: !network-manager is <reply>networkmanager is an application that tries to make (wireless) networking "just work".  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<TheLordOfTime> yes, i know, i've proposed an edit, see the -discuss scrollbacks (includes rewording proposed by IdleOne)
<TheLordOfTime> its weird proposing something in $otherChannel and being pinged here coincidentally ;P
<TheLordOfTime> any IRCC person around, perhaps AlanBell
<TheLordOfTime> ?
<AlanBell> not for long
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell, i'd like to get my cloak changed to just ubuntu/member/[NickServAccount]
<TheLordOfTime> but for that, i thin kyou'd need to poke staff
<TheLordOfTime> (i already have an older secondary-cloak from membership)
<TheLordOfTime> (the trekweb/ part is being dropped, and I"m the trekweb GC so there's no extra approval issues there)
<TheLordOfTime> i think it'd just need someone from IRCC to approve and poke staffers about
<TheLordOfTime> LP ID is trekcaptainusa-tw (https://launchpad.net/~trekcaptainusa-tw) if you want to confirm
<AlanBell> ok, well that sounds fine as we are supposed to be cutting back on the dual cloaks
<TheLordOfTime> just need you to push the request to freenode :)
<Fuchs> this is FREENODE
<TheLordOfTime> they're quite... anal... about who requests primary cloak changes for an individual ;P
<Fuchs> are we?
<AlanBell> so that would be /ubuntu/member/lordoftime or LordOfTime I forget the capitalisation rules on it
<TheLordOfTime> Fuchs, for primary cloaks?  last 50 i've seen, you require GCs to give the approval
<Fuchs> we obviously need GCs request it, but I don't think that is "anal"
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell, preferably LordOfTime, but i think they do lowercase so...
<TheLordOfTime> *shrugs*
<Fuchs> AlanBell: for unaffiliated we go with lowercase, projects are free to define, imo mixed case looks ugly
<TheLordOfTime> oh, i know, FUCHS would know :P
<Fuchs> yes, yes he would
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell, its your call, mixed, or lowercase.  your call.
 * AlanBell agrees, lets go for lowercase
<TheLordOfTime> then ubuntu/member/lordoftime :)
<Fuchs> AlanBell: a ubuntu/member/lordoftime for TheLordOfTime, then?
<AlanBell> yes, if you could do the honours Fuchs :)
<Fuchs> sure <3
<Fuchs> TheLordOfTime / AlanBell: there we go
<TheLordOfTime> thanks much Fuchs
<AlanBell> thanks
<TheLordOfTime> thanks AlanBell, i'll leave you to your busy schedule
<TheLordOfTime> :)
<AlanBell> night all o/
<Fuchs> Good night AlanBell :)
<TheLordOfTime> Fuchs, i may have used the wrong word there :)
<TheLordOfTime> just saying
 * TheLordOfTime returns to poking at php5 to make it submit to his will
<Fuchs> maybe a bit, yes :p
<Fuchs> but I am not really offended, I was joking. Also you are punished enough with php.
<TheLordOfTime> tell me about it
<TheLordOfTime> less so with nginx, but php makes me seethe with the rage of a dev
<TheLordOfTime> :P:
<TheLordOfTime> at least, with nginx, the SRUs go through ;P
<TheLordOfTime> ... which reminds me
 * TheLordOfTime disappears to go find a member of the uploads sponsors team
<notgary> IRCC: Would it be possible to create a new Ubuntu room called #ubuntu-papercuts? I'm currently reviving the Hundred Papercuts project and we could do with having out own chatroom rather than piggybacking on the Ayatana room.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-17
<notgary> IRCC: Would it be possible to create a new Ubuntu room called #ubuntu-papercuts? I'm currently reviving the Hundred Papercuts project and we could do with having out own chatroom rather than piggybacking on the Ayatana room.
<notgary> AlanBell Pici Tm_T funkyHat topyli ^^
<notgary> I'm just investigating how easy it would be to create a new official Ubuntu channel.
<DJones> notgary: Info on creating channels are per this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
<notgary> DJones: Thanks a lot :)
<AlanBell> hi notgary
<AlanBell> yes, follow that document and go right ahead
<AlanBell> shout if you need help
<sid> anyone in here
<Fuchs> a few people, yes
<Myrtti> only us mice
<Guest95187> okay im gonna need a little help
 * Fuchs puts cheese on the ground
<Fuchs> Guest95187: what with?
 * Unit193 thinks he's looking for #ubuntu
<Myrtti> depending on the problem, you might be better off on some other channel, but shoot
<Fuchs> Unit193: so do I, but we will see :)
<Guest95187> installing ATI driver in my new freshly installed 12.04
<Fuchs> ah, yes
<Myrtti> yes, you'd be better off in #ubuntu
<Fuchs> Guest95187: #ubuntu would be the (english) support channel, then :)
<Fuchs> if you prefer another langage, there is usually #ubuntu-(language or countrycode)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-18
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-release-party, RaringOne said: ubot5: !no isitout is <reply> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys
<RaringOne> Someone fix that please :)
<Unit193> Fix in ubottu and it'll sync.  (Typically on the hour)
<RaringOne> I did, it didn't
<RaringOne> ubot5- is famous for not syncing
<ubot5> RaringOne: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Unit193> ./ubot2 I thought was worse.
<RaringOne> eh, they are all a little loopy
<tsimpson> it didn't what?
<Unit193> ubot2: isitout
<ubot2> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Unit193> ubot2: info apt
<ubot2> Unit193: 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<smartboyhw> !
<tsimpson> we know ubot2 is br0ken, ubot5, ubottu, lubotu1, lubotu2, and lubotu3 should instantly sync though
<RaringOne> tsimpson: why doesn't !isitout-=#ubuntu-release-party work?
<RaringOne> !isitout-=#ubuntu-release-party
<RaringOne> err maybe I did it wrong
<tsimpson> RaringOne: <factoid>-<channel>, not <factoid>-=<channel>
<tsimpson> !unforget isitout-#ubuntu-release-party
<ubottu> I suddenly remember isitout-#ubuntu-release-party again, tsimpson
<tsimpson> RaringOne: also, it was "forgotten"
<RaringOne> ! isitout-#ubuntu-release-party
<ubottu> Not yet! Have another apple while you're waiting!
<smartboyhw> LOL
<RaringOne> !no isitout-#ubuntu-release-party is <reply> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys
<ubottu> I'll remember that RaringOne
<RaringOne> thank you tsimpson :)
<tsimpson> you're welcome :)
<ButterflyOfFire> So we need more much apples for people here :p
<Nafallo> ubot2 doesn't have apt
<ubot2> Nafallo: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nafallo> I dont know why though
<Nafallo> tsimpson: what's the issue with ubot2?
<tsimpson> Nafallo: it's just generally out of sync with the other bots, and not really maintained any more
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-release-party, ovidiu^^ said: ubot5 when is out?
<Nafallo> ubot2: isitout
<ubot2> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Nafallo> according to the crontab it sync of ubottu.com every 10 minutes.
<tsimpson> Nafallo: I mean the code it runs, not just the database
<Nafallo> aha
<Nafallo> that could well be true. that's definately a jpds question though
<tsimpson> the factoid part works fine, that's why we haven't been in a rush to replace ubot2
<Unit193> Mine only syncs every hour. >_>
<Nafallo> what's a good file to check the age of?
<Nafallo> plugins?
<tsimpson> probably plugins/Bantracker/plugin.py  was the last thing we touched
<Nafallo> Jan 13  2011
<tsimpson> last update was on 2012-10-02
<tsimpson> *last update we pushed to bzr
<Nafallo> I guess someone needs to tell jpds to man up :-P
<Nafallo> it's on revision 158
<tsimpson> we're on 302 now
<RaringOne> wow
<Nafallo> how much would break if I ran bzr merge?
<tsimpson> that's an interesting question...
<tsimpson> there's not much point though, as all the plugins would need to be @reload'ed
<Nafallo> I do have the ability to run a backup first, if that helps.
<tsimpson> or the bot restarted
<Nafallo> I could restart the bot...
<tsimpson> I guess you can try the merge, it should (as far as I know) just work
<Nafallo> question is if we want to have that happen on releaseday? :-)
<tsimpson> probably not ;)
<RaringOne> best time to break stuff is when you need it :)
<Nafallo> if so, feel free to poke me later. sunday or something?
<Nafallo> and we can try and bring things up to speed.
<Nafallo> the only modified file in bzr status seems to be PackageInfo/update_apt
 * jpds is miles deep in openstack stuff.
<tsimpson> yeah, the weekend is probably better
<Nafallo> and that's just changing the directory :-P
<Nafallo> jpds: I feel sorry for you now :-)
<tsimpson> I think some of the recent updates to PackageInfo may not like changes in update_apt
<tsimpson> on the upside, I did add a command-line option to set the directory, rather than requiring hand editing
<Nafallo> it's just DIR= though :-)
<Nafallo> oooh
<Nafallo> nice
<Nafallo> anyway, rather than ubot2 getting replaced I'm happy to be jpds stand-in when needed ;-)
<tsimpson> hopefully I'll get some time over the weekend, then we can get it properly set up and working nicely
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-release-party, AngrymanXL said: !When is steam coming to ubuntu
<ButterflyOfFire> ^^ IdleOne becomes RaringOne
<smartboyhw> True^^
<JoseeAntonioR> ubottu: no !uds is <reply>The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between 29th October - 1st November 2012 in Copenhagen, Denmark - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/  - Looking to participate remotely? http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/ -  For !UDS sponsorship see http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<RaringOne> !no uds is <reply>The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between 29th October - 1st November 2012 in Copenhagen, Denmark - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/  - Looking to participate remotely? http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/ -  For !UDS sponsorship see http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<ubottu> I'll remember that RaringOne
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks
<guntbert> Is any member of the ubuntu documentation team available?
<tsimpson> guntbert: check in #ubuntu-doc :)
<ubot5> In ubot5, smartboyhw said: !ISO-#ubuntu-release-party is <reply> DON'T POST LINKS! Quantal isn't out until it's announced, and indicating anything otherwise causes the server to get more load, thus making the release LATER. Is that what you want?
<smartboyhw> Am I wrong about that?
<RaringOne> yup
<smartboyhw> RaringOne, what did I do wrong then?
<RaringOne> the !iso factoid is meant for #ubuntu
<RaringOne> use !link in the party channel
<RaringOne> !link
<smartboyhw> RaringOne, you need one for both !link and !links
<RaringOne> or maybe not
<RaringOne> I don't feel like doing it
<RaringOne> :/
<smartboyhw> RaringOne, :!
<ubot5> In ubot5, smartboyhw said: !quantal-#ubuntustudio is <reply> Ubuntu Studio 12.10 Quantal Quetzal is out! Go to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/12.10/release/ to download!
<RaringOne> smartboyhw: until it is officially announced, nothing is out
<smartboyhw> RaringOne, grrrrrrrr...hold it then and when officially release RaringOne please pull the trigger
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: I don't get it, what's the hurry?
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, nothing is in the hurry;P
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-release-party, gotwig said: ubot5: indeed. It is out.
<ubot5> islandmonkey called the ops in #ubuntu-release-party ()
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-release-party, smartboyhw said: !no isitout is <reply> Yes it is out!
<smartboyhw> Now it makes sense huh?
<JoseeAntonioR> ubot5: no !itisout is <reply>Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is now released.
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-irc, JoseeAntonioR said: ubot5: no !itisout is <reply>Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is now released.
<smartboyhw> Thx JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> RaringOne: think you can approve the last one, please? :)
<RaringOne> !no tisout is <reply>Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is now released.
<ubottu> I know nothing about tisout yet, RaringOne
<RaringOne> !no itisout is <reply>Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is now released.
<ubottu> I know nothing about itisout yet, RaringOne
<RaringOne> !no isitout is <reply>Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is now released.
<ubottu> I'll remember that RaringOne
<RaringOne> took 3 tries but I got it!
<JoseeAntonioR> yay
<smartboyhw> yay
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-release-party, tonyyarusso said: !isitout is <reply> Yup!  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-October/000164.html
<RaringOne> !no isitout is <reply> Yup!  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-October/000164.html
<ubottu> I'll remember that RaringOne
<ubot5> In ubot5, smartboyhw said: !no when is Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal is officially released at October 18th 2012 17:15:29 UTC by Kate Stewart
<JoseeAntonioR> !no when is <reply>Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal was officially released at October 18th 2012 17:15:29 UTC
<RaringOne> !forget when
<ubottu> I'll forget that, RaringOne
<smartboyhw> RaringOne, can you approve the Ubuntu Studio one earlier on?
<RaringOne>  !quantal-#ubuntustudio is <reply> Ubuntu Studio 12.10 Quantal Quetzal is out! Go to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/12.10/release/ to download!
<ubottu> I'll remember that, RaringOne
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-19
<guntbert> to where can we redirect someone who has "some constructive idea how to make the system better" ?
<guntbert> (talking about u
<guntbert> buntu :)
<IdleOne> depends on the idea
<guntbert> IdleOne: I was thinking about some input channel - like brainstorm, or having feature requests - didn't ask the user what it was about yet
<IdleOne> well feature requests can be filled as a bug on launchpad with WISH in the bug title.
<guntbert> ok, I could try to talk with him in #ubuntu-discuss...
<IdleOne> sure, lets see if we can figure this out
<IdleOne> guntbert: I guess they did not want to join -discuss?
<guntbert> IdleOne: looks like it - got no response at all :)
<IdleOne> oh well
<Unit193> I find the devel channels to work, though don't like to speak in them.
<genii-around> I don't like to disturb them when they're working but when it's quiet they are usually very helpful
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-20
<Nafallo> ubot2: ping
<ubot2> pong
<ubot2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Nafallo> tsimpson: 302
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-21
<JoseeAntonioR> ubottu: no !lococouncil-#ubuntu-locoteams is <reply>The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, itnet7, SergioMeneses, coolbhavi and effiejayx - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-irc 2013-10-16
<ubot5> pitti called the ops in #ubuntu-touch ()
#ubuntu-irc 2013-10-17
<smartboyhw> LjL, ping
<LjL> smartboyhw: pong
<smartboyhw> LjL, able to put back partybot in #ubuntu-release-party?
<smartboyhw> AlanBell, ^
#ubuntu-irc 2014-10-13
<MooDoo> hello all
<Unit193> Mooo.
<MooDoo> :D
#ubuntu-irc 2014-10-16
<linaporras> Hi
<linaporras> Is anybody here?
<Unit193> Need somethin'?
<linaporras> Yes
<linaporras> I am from Ubuntu Colombia... and I need your help for installing meetingology in the #ubuntu-co-meeting channel
<Unit193> jose, AlanBell: ---^
<AlanBell> linaporras: is it there now?
<linaporras> AlanBell, are you here?
<AlanBell> yes
<k1l> linaporras: do you need AlanBell or can some one other help you?
<linaporras> Anyone
<linaporras> I Guess
<linaporras> Well... I need help in order to install Meetingology in #ubuntu-co-meeting channel.
<AlanBell> is it not there?
<linaporras> No
<AlanBell> totally is ;)
<AlanBell> you are not though
<linaporras> Oh... really!
#ubuntu-irc 2015-10-14
<Unit193> jpds_: Hi.  ubot2 came back again.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-10-16
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-locoteams, jose said: !no lococouncil is <reply>The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-locoteams, jose said: !no lococouncil is <reply>The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<jose> ohai, Unit193 IdleOne-
<Unit193> jose: Hi.
<jose> i can haz factoid edit?
<Unit193> !no lococouncil is <reply>The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> I'll remember that Unit193
<Unit193> Thanks, ubottu.
 * jose gives a cookie to both our bots
<Tm_T> hi
#ubuntu-irc 2015-10-17
<Unit193> Good evening.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-10-18
<Unit193> !ping
<popey> we've lost the bot in #ubuntu-app-devel - can someone bring one back?
<k1l> ubottu: is quiet too. maybe Pici known whats going on
<ubottu> k1l: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Unit193>  ubottu ping
<Unit193> ubottu: fooperofowoijeieoiwjefjiweofjeoijwefoeoijwef
<Unit193> Well now it works.
<Pici> looks like some sort of reconnect loop caused the bots to write way too much info to their logs, and ended up filling the disk.
<Pici> I'm putting in some logrotate rules in now, so at least if one of the bots does this again, it doesn't end up causing issues for the others.
#ubuntu-irc 2016-10-19
<rany> Which is the official Ubuntu channel #ubuntu-irc or #ubuntu ?
<k1l> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<rany> k1l: ok thanks :)
<rany> k1l: i feel stupid lol
<rany> sorry k1l
<k1l> no problem
<rany> k1l: the client i made shows the topic in the main screen
<rany> k1l: hope that explains it :)
#ubuntu-irc 2017-10-21
<el> Fuchs: after several memos and an unresponsive PM session, i feel we've given enough warning and done due diligence now, so when you get a moment, can you either shut down #ubuntu-it-touch and #ubuntu-it-phone or transfer them to the ubuntuirccouncil account?
<Fuchs> I think I'll go with transfer, shut down you can do if you like, us doing it would maybe look a bit meh. Thanks for leaving that option, shall transfer them shortly
<Fuchs> good to see I didn't use that command for so long that I mess up the order
<Fuchs> el: both done, feel free to close / forward / whatever :)
<el> that would only take me a week to forget, i had to script up making a new irc session for when we do updates on our server
<el> thanks
<Fuchs> welcome
#ubuntu-irc 2018-10-15
<tsimonq2> So, fun thing's happened with the bug bot in #lubuntu-devel, let's see if I can reproduce it here.
<tsimonq2> bug 1797887
<ubottu> bug 1797887 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu doesn't honor various settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797887
<tsimonq2> weeeeiird.
<tsimonq2> So it's a ubot93 thing, not an ubottu thing.
<hggdh> Unit193: ^
<Unit193> hggdh: I have no idea what that refers to.
<hggdh> Unit193: off lubuntu-devel, today:
<hggdh> 18:40 <ubot93> Error: Could not get data from Launchpad: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/unit193/junk/bots/ubot93/data/tmp/launchpadlib/api.launchpad.net/cache/.tempdi1sptj2' (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797887)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1797887 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu doesn't honor various settings" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Unit193> reloaded the plugin, which fixed that.
<hggdh> thank you
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
#ubuntu-irc 2018-10-20
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !releasenotes is For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' colummn on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> !no releasenotes is <reply> For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' colummn on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ubottu> I'll remember that hggdh
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !releasenotes is For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<hggdh> !no releasenotes is <reply> For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ubottu> I'll remember that hggdh
#ubuntu-irc 2019-10-17
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !party is <reply> needs a fix: loco url, cosmic change, and edubuntu wipe
<tomreyn> ^ i think he means edubuntu's discontinuation, and removal of the edubuntu channel reference off this message
<dax> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !eoan release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<dax> lol, loco portal
<dax> haven't looked at that thing in years
<dax> !-party
<ubottu> party aliases: parties, release-party, countdown - added by tonyyarusso on 2007-04-19 05:37:00 - last edited by dax on 2016-04-13 15:02:32
<dax> !+party
<ubottu> <reply> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !$curDevelLower release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<dax> ubottu: no, party is <reply> Please remember that our support channels are for technical support and not general chat. To countdown to !$curDevelLower release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party. Thank you! :)
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<tomreyn> thanks dax, however, edubuntu is still there, and in its current form the message discriminates against the other 5 flavors not listed ;)
<tomreyn> oh wait, i can't read
<tomreyn> sorry
<dax> yeah, listing out flavors is one of those things i try to avoid, so we don't have to go fix all the things when one gets added/removed
<dax> factoids should be updated for 19.10 release, *except* for the ones that use codename/number variables (since i think updating those requires bot admins)
<dax> if you see something that's out of date and doesn't have a $curDevelLower or similar in the output of !+factoidname, poke here or -ops, or send in a factoid request
<dax> i'll be around for a couple of hours, and if anything comes in after that i'll check it when i'm back (unless someone else grabs it first)
<dax> . ubottu and at least some of the ubot clones have updated variables now. some don't yet.
<tomreyn> great thanks, i'll keep an eye open on what's missing
<tomreyn> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<tomreyn> this is *really* old. maybe just have this point to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution - which is also very old, but at least Ubuntu-ish
 * dax gets a flashback to pre-xrandr days and shudders
<dax> tempted to just delete it tbh. it's 2019, people use their desktop environment's settings app
<dax> !-xrandr
<ubottu> xrandr has no aliases - added by Hobbsee on 2008-04-16 06:34:51
<tomreyn> yes, it fails sometimes, but maybe that's the right thing to do then
<dax> !forget xrandr
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<dax> (and if you're using i3 or something, then presumably you know how to use a search engine)
<tomreyn> hopefully so!
#ubuntu-irc 2019-10-19
<Unit193> :o
#ubuntu-irc 2019-10-20
<tomreyn> hi
<tomreyn> so i wrote this in #ubuntu
<tomreyn> for ubuntu 128 GB is plenty, but it may not be sufficient to store user data
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 128 in Baz (deprecated) "cmd_update should call libarch delta creation and application directly" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128
<tomreyn> ^ and got this. does this make sense?
<Unit193> tomreyn: 'ubuntu' is the name of a bugtracker, it's like saying LP 982134 or Debian 38923
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 982134 in friendly-recovery (Ubuntu) "No option to mount read/write in recovery menu" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/982134
<ubottu> Debian bug 38923 in ssh "using ssh with sudo" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/38923
<tomreyn> Unit193: apparently so :) maybe those could be renamed without breaking something. just an idea, but i canimagine it's picky.
<tomreyn> (and it's maybe enough of a corner case since i hadn't noticed it so far)
<Unit193> Seems like it'd be a pretty fair corner case.
<tomreyn> ye. for something entirely different: ubottu's !info doesn't know about focal, yet. nor does packages.ubuntu.com. but rmadison / dak ls does.
<Unit193> ubot93: info firefox focal
<ubot93> firefox (69.0.3+build1-0ubuntu1, focal): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Built by firefox. Size 47,871 kB / 187,114 kB
<Unit193> ubot93: info src:firefox focal
<ubot93> 'firefox (69.0.3+build1-0ubuntu1, focal): Packages firefox, firefox-dbg, firefox-dev, firefox-mozsymbols, firefox-geckodriver, firefox-locale-af, firefox-locale-an, firefox-locale-ar, firefox-locale-as, firefox-locale-ast, firefox-locale-az, firefox-locale-be, firefox-locale-bg, firefox-locale-bn, firefox-locale-br, firefox-locale-bs, firefox-locale-ca, firefox-locale-cak, firefox-locale-cs, firefox-locale-csb, firefox-locale-cy,  (4 more messages)
<Unit193> tomreyn: It's still pretty fresh, I'd imagine they'll be adding it soon.
<tomreyn> ah so ubot93 can do it already, nice
<Unit193> Yeah but it's a weird bot.
<tomreyn> at least if you go by its realname
